# C's looking at Stoudamire:



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3204305



> Damon Stoudamire is close to reaching a buyout agreement with the Memphis Grizzlies that would allow the 34-year-old point guard to sign as a free agent with either the Boston Celtics or the Phoenix Suns, a source told ESPN.com on Saturday.





> The Celtics, Suns, Miami Heat, Toronto Raptors and Denver Nuggets have all discussed trade possibilities with the Grizzlies to acquire Stoudamire, the 1996 Rookie of the Year and a 12-year veteran.





> A source with knowledge of the trade talks said the situation also was being impacted by the possibility of Sam Cassell being traded or bought out by the Los Angeles Clippers.


Obviously Cassel would be the preffered option, would be great if he was bought out.. but Damon could definately be of use for a few minutes at back up point.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: C's looking at Stoudemire:*



> Advice to teams hoping to prise Sam Cassell away from the Clippers (yes, Dallas, this means you) for playoff purposes:
> 
> It would probably be wise to trade for Cassell before mid-February comes and buyout negotiations commence that could make the 38-year-old a free agent.
> 
> Reason being: Cassell and Kevin Garnett are so tight to this day that, as one interested suitor confessed, it's difficult to imagine Cassell choosing to sign anywhere but Boston if he makes it to the open market, where KG can start lobbying him.


so now we pray for a buy-out lol


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: C's looking at Stoudemire:*

your title should be StoudAmire with an A

i thought celtics were thinking amare could be headed your way

but i agree, toronto & your celtics could use a backup like d-d-d-amon


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ah, cheers nice pick up.

Cassel is still ideal, but i doubt they would simply buy him out... there would certainly be teams willing to trade.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> ah, cheers nice pick up.
> 
> Cassel is still ideal, but i doubt they would simply buy him out... there would certainly be teams willing to trade.




trade what for a 38 year old pg??? a 2nd rounder??? might as well just buy him out and let it be done with


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

He still contributes though, im sure some teams would be willing to trade... 

I just cant see the clips letting him go for nothing, if Damon is bought out i think we need to pick him up we cant just sit and wait for Cassel


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

He could be a good option for the Celts IMO. He'd be under no pressure to score or carry the offensive load and he is still v.effective at running a team and hitting spot 3's. As long as he had the priorities in the right order he could be a positive


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We just need someone to control the ball when rondo is off the court, if teams press House/Tony etc we get in trouble and turn the ball over, Stoudamire would know exactly how to control the ball in those situations


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think I'd rather give Pruitt 10-15 minutes a game so maybe he can develop.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I like seeing Pruitt out there, only because we have no alternative though... he has years to develop, we are trying to win a championship asap


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Sammy's still got it,, he did drop 36 points on the Suns just a week or so ago. He's just got no motivation right now, he could definately come in and play limited minutes (or even a starter role in the playoffs probably, if u want him to).

Cassell would be the one guy I'd be pushing hard for if I were the Celtics, you could get him for pretty cheap too I imagine.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We really arent in a situation to trade... he would be ideal to sign if he was dropped, being such good friends with KG and the experience he has in big games.
I dont think we will be able to get him til the end of the season though, so Stoudamire would be the best guy to have in the meantime IMO


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cassell would be my choice for the C's. The guy is clutch, savy, and has championship experience. Mighty Mouse wouldn't be a bad pick up either though. And I agree with the sentiments that the C's just can't wait to see if they can add Sam I Am. C's need a decent back up PG asap.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm still a bit skeptical about signing Stoudamire or Cassell.

Where would Tony Allen and Eddie House be? Stoudamire and Cassell are poor defenders also. Those guys are a little too shoot-first for a team with Pierce, Garnett and Allen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

They are actual poing guards, and can play pass first which is what they would do on this team.
They have the ball handling ability to not turn it over when they are pressed full court and Rondo is off.
House would play a little more SG, Tony would play more 2/3... it would give Ray and Paul more rest as opposed to anyone else, which would be good.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cassell would be an amazing addition to this team. He was a great teammate of Ray and KG's


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Praying that he will accept a vet-min contract at the end of the season to back up Rondo.

Allowing us to sign a big man with the MLE.

no harm in picking up mighty mouse in the meantime


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If we got Stoudamire, and House was forced to play more 2, then that would make for a REALLY small 2nd unit backcourt. I don't think Tony Allen would be a good 3. 6'4 is a bit short for the 3.

Cassell would be a better choice, but ESPN just reported that the Celtics supposed interest in him is false. Anyways, if we were interested in him, I'd have some concerns. Though he can bring the ball up the court effectively, he is a shoot first point guard. And a lot of the shots he takes require him to put the ball on the floor a lot. For example, he'll dribble and get a feel for his defender and then shoot a midrange shot. His game would take away from Pierce, Garnett and Allen.

Both of them are bad defenders, but if I were to choose one, I'd choose Cassell. But as of now I'm not convinced we should get either.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

No way Cassel would be bad for the offense, i dont see it at all and ive been watching him for years... especially when he was playing next to KG.

Remember you dont necissarily have to play the back up point and House at the same time.. there isnt a lot of times that Ray and Paul are both of the court at the same time. its obvious we need a true PG for spot minutes, Cassel would be perfect but like i said Stoudamire would be better then nothing


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Keep in mind, that Damon has always reacted bitterly when asked to come off the bench. He is a below average PG who thinks he is Isiah Thomas. The guy is locker-room poison.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Keep in mind, that Damon has always reacted bitterly when asked to come off the bench. He is a below average PG who thinks he is Isiah Thomas. *The guy is locker-room poison*




so was randy moss before he joined the best team in the nfl...joining the best team in the nba will do wonders for an ego


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If Stoudamire signs, who'll be the 2nd string SG, House or Allen?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

His attitude doesnt really concern me... if he was signing here he would know exactly what he was getting himself into, if he wants more minutes or to start he would go somewhere else


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> If Stoudamire signs, who'll be the 2nd string SG, House or Allen?





there isnt really a "2nd string" on this team i dont think...meaning that it isnt the same every game that player x is first in and player y is 2nd in etc...if damon signs and is the backup pg and we need a defender in at the 2 then tony allen will come in...if we need a scorer then house will come in...its all about matchups


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Exactly, Stoudemire gives us even more line-up possibilities which is never a bad thing, if we are up against smaller backcourts there is no harm playing House at the 2


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think we should change a thing right now unless it's an incredible deal for US. 
If we can get some cap room or get a steal on a great veteran, cool. 
If not, I say why bother to mess with what is currently the closest thing to perfection in the NBA???


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

but thats why Stoudamire is not an issue IMO, i would only pick him up for a 1 year vet min deal... very low risk for a position of need


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Point taken. 
As long as his ego can be kept in check, his skills would be worth it, I suppose.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

there is that attitude question, but i assume IF he did sign here willingly he'd at least know what hes in for and would have no reason to whine


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

So Damon is this year's Jalen Rose?

They should offer Big Baby for Cassell or something that would excite the Clips.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I wouldnt give up Davis for Cassel personally


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Sources: Stoudamire, Grizzlies agree on buyout terms



> Damon Stoudamire and the Memphis Grizzlies on Saturday reached a verbal agreement on a contract buyout that likely will make him a free agent next week, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> The buyout is scheduled to be made official Monday, sources said. After the Grizzlies formally release him, Stoudamire would then have to clear a 48-hour waiver period before choosing his new team. But the 33-year-old is expected to go unclaimed.
> 
> ...


He'd be a great guy to have for depth and the rumor is that he would love to be here.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well looks like we are the favorites to land him, This would be his best chance at a ring and hopefully he realises/cares about that.

Guess we'll find out during the week.

Cheers for the link


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Stoudamire’s preference is to move to Boston. A person close to Stoudamire said he would choose Toronto (where his career began) over Phoenix as a second option.


http://www.thememphisedge.com/2008/01/26/griz-damon-agree-on-buyout-next-stop-boston/


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

So, it's really just a matter of seeing if the Cs actually are interested and if the money is acceptable to both parties.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I would assume the C's will only offer a 1 year vet-min contract.

And right now the Celtics need someone to handle the ball when Rondo is out, and its either Stoudamire or Payton/Boykins


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> The Celtics appear to be taking their time on Damon Stoudamire. At their current rate, the Celts may run out of time.
> 
> According to league sources, the Celts are checking out other possibilities and it’s believed they may have interest in another player, thought to be Sam Cassell of the Los Angeles Clippers. That matter would require time to work out, but the C’s will have to move quickly on Stoudamire if they want him.


http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/basketball/celtics/view.bg?articleid=1069466



> Celtics director of basketball operations Danny Ainge said he doesn't comment on free agents. "I understand the [veteran point guard] speculation," Ainge said. "We're going to be in the playoffs. We have a young point guard [Rajon Rondo]. But I don't want to just have a veteran point guard. We need the right veteran point guard. I'm happy with our roster."
> 
> Speculation persists that the Celtics also have interest in Clippers point guard Sam Cassell, a former teammate of Garnett's. The only way the Celtics likely could acquire Cassell is if the veteran is bought out of his contract, since Boston doesn't appear to have the right pieces to make a trade.
> 
> An NBA source said the Clippers would consider buying out Cassell if he worked out a reasonable agreement, but nothing is imminent.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket.../28/garnett_cant_stomach_sitting_on_sideline/

Cassel is definately the better player and would help out a lot more, but is it worth the risk of not going for Stoudamire and praying for a buy out?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Boykins will apparently be signed somewhere by friday, i dont think it will be us but the options are getting slim


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/basketball/celtics/view.bg?articleid=1069466
> 
> 
> http://www.boston.com/sports/basket.../28/garnett_cant_stomach_sitting_on_sideline/
> ...


The only players I'd trade for Cassell are Pruitt, Scalabrine and Manuel.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Manuel isnt even on the team.

And Cassel is expiring, no way LAC take Scal. We are in no position to make trades.

not like we really need to


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3223023



> Stoudamire initially expressed strong interest in joining the Boston Celtics as a veteran counterpart to second-year playmaker Rajon Rondo, but it appears that the Celtics are banking on the future availability of Los Angeles Clippers guard Sam Cassell. *It's widely expected that the Clippers will consent to buying out Cassell if they can't move him before the Feb. 21 trading deadline* and Cassell remains close to this day with Celtics forward Kevin Garnett after their time together in Minnesota.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-080131



> Cassell didn't make big money early in his career, so it would be hard to walk away from a contract paying $6,150,000. Also keep in mind, as cheap as the Clippers are, they would try to squeeze as much money as possible out of Cassell especially now that he's their starting point guard looking at an opportunity to make a break for utopia. A source told the Boston Globe that the Clippers would be interested in a buyout if Cassell would give up major money.
> 
> So basically it comes to this: what's more important to Cassell, playing for a potential championship or getting paid?
> 
> The answer to that question will likely determine whether he will be reunited with Garnett.


So basicaly we hope no one trades for him and he accepts a few mil less in a buy out, still hope


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...-05_sam_cassell_a_good_point_for_celtics.html



> They say Kevin Garnett is working to bring his former Minnesota teammate in, and that possibility is bound to be discussed over dinner tonight when Cassell enjoys a night off in Boston with his old friend before they play tomorrow.





> So would Cassell like to get a buyout from the Clippers, then move on to Boston as a free agent? Put it this way: With the Lakers getting Pau Gasol, he'd be crazy to want to stay in L.A.
> 
> "That's the only way anything can transpire," said Cassell, before icing the win with a 16-foot jumper in the final 30 seconds. "I don't want to get into all the details. I just play the game of basketball. But that's what (agent) David Falk is for. And he's working. He's working."


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jeez, the Clippers just need to buy him out already.


----------

